# 87 E16S Weber Conversion



## mastertech01 (Jan 26, 2008)

Well finally have the rebuild done. Ended up putting in a new block and head from OEM surplus. That was cheaper than the machine shop fee to recondition the old head.

Now it runs with no smoking or noise. But runs poorly due the damned troublesome hopeless chokeless. I overhauled the carb and replaced many vacuum lines but it still acts hopeless. Finding parts is very difficult in my area especially.

I have seen from searching here that there is a Weber conversion. It states on the one website that sells the kit that it is for 82-88. But when I go to read the Weber PDF it shows only covers 83-84. Anyone out there whom has done the conversion kit to an 87 or 88 E16 with no problem? These have the intake with the coolant passages. Will that same kit work on these?

Also did you have to convert the distributor and what did you use?

Thanks


----------



## fantacmet (Mar 26, 2005)

I've not done this. My Nissan truck has a weber on it but not my Sentra. Not yet anyway. All you really need to do is make sure it will bolt to your intake. Now you are going to get alot of crap from people screaming how a Weber will give you the most hidious mileage you've ever seen. That is true if you have the wrong jets, and if you try to tune the weber like any other carb. However the weber was not designed for performance. It was designed with mileage in mind, but since it was to be used in race applications so they could use less gas for the same distance to effectively lower the weight of the car, power was also a consideration, but mileage was first and foremost. My truck gets better mileage with the weber carb rather then the stock carb. The linkage is the easy part, bolting to the intake is the hard part.


----------



## LimeyRich (Aug 19, 2005)

*Carb conversions*

Ok Guys I haven't posted for a while.I hope this is helpful.
Have you considered a Holley Weber 5200? This is basically a copy of the 32/36, done by Holley for several US cars. I just installed a Holley Weber on my '84 NX's E16 engine It was complex but not outrageously so, and immensely less expensive than the "real" weber conversion.
Most of the xtra parts that I needed came off the web, or off my car so far, except for a "more stock" air cleaner which I am still looking for.
I bought a brand new in the box Holley/weber off e-bay for $69, I bought the model that fits a Chevette/ Pontiac T-1000, 1600cc 4.
**Hmm, 1600cc displacement, very similar fuel requirements**
My adaptor came from Amazon, about $20.00. just get the generic Nissan one
Felpro carb gasket "spacer" about $5.00. (watch out for shipping costs if you have to buy this off the web!)
Now the fun part! Make sure you have a clean working area, and a surface you wont lose small parts from. First take some digital photos of your new Holley that you can refer back too, also do the same for your hitachi.
Remove the main throttle shaft, and plate from a junk Hitachi ( they are all junk), do not bend or maul it, make sure it isn't corroded, do not lose the screws! Retain all the linkage bits from the donor Hitachi!
Remove the holley main throttle shaft and plate, set them aside safely,save all the bits of linkage!
Install the Hitachi shaft in the Holley with the holley throttle plate, make sure it sits nicely in the throttle bore, and opens in the right direction,make sure your throttle plate screws are tight, but don't twist them off.
Re-install all the holley linkage parts in their original places and connect them, make sure everything is moving smoothly. One plate from the holley needs a piece of metal chopped off for clearance, it will be obvious to you.
Now, using your Hitachi parts install the throttle cable plate on your holley carb. Use small bits from the Hitachi where you need them, make sure nothing is binding. Your holley electric choke needs to face the rear of your car.
Using the double nut procedure remove the studs from your intake manifold ( Hard work, wear gloves).
Install the adaptor. Use the Felpro carb spacer/gasket, install the carb' Your almost done! Attach the throttle cable more or less in it's stock position. Cobble up a temporary throttle cable retainer ( until you make a nice custom one) If you unluckily have an auto trans ( like me:lame lol.don't forget the kick down cable!
Ok thats all for now, mine is running but needs minor adjustments. 
I hope I have helped you! If you post a question it will go to my mail.
All the best, Cheers. Rich.


----------

